
I made an external snow brush - cocomojo
http://www.getfusno.com
======
cocomojo
My friend and I made a snow brush that stores outside your car. We are product
developers from Michigan.

After getting to work with a wet butt (from opening the car door to reach for
our snow brush and snow falling on the seat) we realized storing your snow
brush inside your car is not ideal. Although it is not a complicated problem,
we brush off our cars every morning before going to work, so it wasn't without
good consequence to address it.

We spent some time looking at the problem, where to store, material, anti-
theft features, etc. We ended up designing it so it stores on a license plate
frame as this area is already designed to be protected from snow.

I would love to share our design with you and get your feedback, opinions or
questions.

Cheers, Joe

~~~
qbrass
It's protected from snow but not road grime and salt. With the bristles
unprotected, you'll just be collecting it and rubbing it into your paint when
you use it.

~~~
cocomojo
Thanks for the feedback. We are considering options for adding a shield

